# Steering retrofit problems on 2001 330i



## PG (Jan 13, 2002)

I had the steering retrofit done on my 2001 330i last year and while the steering now has a better return to center on turns, there is a loose-feeling dead spot in the center of the steering. This causes the driver to feel the road a lot more than before the retrofit, but in a negative way. While the retrofit was supposed to make my car's steering heavier, my steering still feels overboosted in the the center and it's difficult to steer the car straight without feeling every imperfection in the road and having to constantly correct the steering wheel. I brought my car back in to the dealer and had them do a 2nd alignment thinking that this would fix the problem. While it initially made the steering heavier, within two weeks the steering has become overboosted again. After checking it out, the dealer claims that the alignment specs have not changed at all since they did the 2nd alignment.

Has anyone here had a similar experience with their steering after having done the retrofit? If so, how did you get the problem corrected?

I don't know if the retrofit steering rack or the alignment jobs that have been done are the culprit. Two other 330s that were retrofitted that I've driven have heavier steering with much more resistance in the center of their steering.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Rchoudry and I both have the same problem w/ our retrofit steering. He is compiling a list of names- email him at [email protected]. We are going to write a letter to BMWNA and ask them to figure out what the problem is.


----------



## Ive (Nov 18, 2020)

PG said:


> I had the steering retrofit done on my 2001 330i last year and while the steering now has a better return to center on turns, there is a loose-feeling dead spot in the center of the steering. This causes the driver to feel the road a lot more than before the retrofit, but in a negative way. While the retrofit was supposed to make my car's steering heavier, my steering still feels overboosted in the the center and it's difficult to steer the car straight without feeling every imperfection in the road and having to constantly correct the steering wheel. I brought my car back in to the dealer and had them do a 2nd alignment thinking that this would fix the problem. While it initially made the steering heavier, within two weeks the steering has become overboosted again. After checking it out, the dealer claims that the alignment specs have not changed at all since they did the 2nd alignment.
> 
> Has anyone here had a similar experience with their steering after having done the retrofit? If so, how did you get the problem corrected?
> 
> I don't know if the retrofit steering rack or the alignment jobs that have been done are the culprit. Two other 330s that were retrofitted that I've driven have heavier steering with much more resistance in the center of their steering.


Hi, I am experiencing the exact same problems just now and the steering wheel does not sit horizontal, it sits off to the right. I have had the steering rack replaced under warranty and a new strut fitted, but I am still experiencing the same issues. The garage has now given up and saying they can't find any other faults, and needless to say, my warranty has run expired. I would also be interested if anyone has found managed to resolve the fault?


----------



## Ive (Nov 18, 2020)

PG said:


> I had the steering retrofit done on my 2001 330i last year and while the steering now has a better return to center on turns, there is a loose-feeling dead spot in the center of the steering. This causes the driver to feel the road a lot more than before the retrofit, but in a negative way. While the retrofit was supposed to make my car's steering heavier, my steering still feels overboosted in the the center and it's difficult to steer the car straight without feeling every imperfection in the road and having to constantly correct the steering wheel. I brought my car back in to the dealer and had them do a 2nd alignment thinking that this would fix the problem. While it initially made the steering heavier, within two weeks the steering has become overboosted again. After checking it out, the dealer claims that the alignment specs have not changed at all since they did the 2nd alignment.
> 
> Has anyone here had a similar experience with their steering after having done the retrofit? If so, how did you get the problem corrected?
> 
> I don't know if the retrofit steering rack or the alignment jobs that have been done are the culprit. Two other 330s that were retrofitted that I've driven have heavier steering with much more resistance in the center of their steering.


Hi, please can you tell me if you resolved your steering problems? as I am experiencing the same issues.


----------

